# Question about CM7



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have running on my thunderbolt CM7 7.1.0 RC 1.3. What is th ebest website/Thread to follow cm7 on? I see there is a new 7.1.1 out on xda at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1049542. I can just flash that correct?

I see here on rootzwiki there is alot of unofficial builds of cm7. I kinda want the official ones.


----------



## althepal1984 (Jul 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...or-Thunderbolt.-7.1.1-Updated-10-2-1-25AM-EST

This is what slayher has been working on for the thunderbolt. The most current version is able to be downloaded


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

You're on the best site already.

The link althepal1984 gave is the one.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

"idle0095 said:


> I have running on my thunderbolt CM7 7.1.0 RC 1.3. What is th ebest website/Thread to follow cm7 on? I see there is a new 7.1.1 out on xda at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1049542. I can just flash that correct?
> 
> I see here on rootzwiki there is alot of unofficial builds of cm7. I kinda want the official ones.


There is no "official" builds.


----------



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay thanks I got it working. I didnt know I had to update to the newest cwr until I saw it on the link. Thanks


----------

